# Forum Upgrade - Still US Date Format



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

I see the forum software has been updated. Is there still no way to change the dates so they are displayed in UK format? I've had a quick look in the options and I can't see anything.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Don't complain to the forums owners.

Now that the forums have changed hands, they might not be so willing to put up with us non-advertising-revenue-earning leeches.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Big button at top "User CP", then "User Options" and it's about half-way down the list.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Not here it's not. You can set timezone, but not date format.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

iankb said:


> Don't complain to the forums owners.
> 
> Now that the forums have changed hands, they might not be so willing to put up with us non-advertising-revenue-earning leeches.


I'm not going to complain. It's not the British way is it. 

It's not our fault that there are no new TiVos for sale in the UK. Or were you referrring to something else that we are not able to purchase over here?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I posted in the 'report forum problems' thread (see stickies) about the date format and it seems that they're going to look at having the dates read 'Nov-12-2007' rather than '11-12-2007', which is a good compromise for me.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I suppose there's no way to get rid of that sponsor box on the right that takes up a huge amount of screen space either?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

mikerr said:


> I suppose there's no way to get rid of that sponsor box on the right that takes up a huge amount of screen space either?


Do you use firefox?

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/521


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The site is funded by advertising, so I don't think its a good idea to encourage people to install that in a public post!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I've no problem with the advertising (i.e. the top of the page ones),
its the right hand side that is too watseful & intrusive.

Especially as we can't order any of the advertised stuff in the UK anyway 

See how much whitespace is wasted on the right of this post --->


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

mikerr said:


> I've no problem with the advertising (i.e. the top of the page ones),
> its the right hand side that is too watseful & intrusive.
> 
> Especially as we can't order any of the advertised stuff in the UK anyway
> ...


None


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

TCM2007 said:


> The site is funded by advertising, so I don't think its a good idea to encourage people to install that in a public post!


I don't use Adblock or anything like that, I just don't want to lose ~1/3 of my screen space. I have no probelm with adverts, I think they would be less intrusive between posts than down the side like that.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

For what it's worth, i think the width of the text column is about right. Reams of paper have been written by typographers about the optimum width of a block of text for maximum readability, and I'd say the TiVo Community has it pretty much right.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Do you use firefox?
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/521





TCM2007 said:


> The site is funded by advertising, so I don't think its a good idea to encourage people to install that in a public post!


As I already use Adblock Plus, this add-on merely removes an empty box, if it works.



TCM2007 said:


> For what it's worth, i think the width of the text column is about right. Reams of paper have been written by typographers about the optimum width of a block of text for maximum readability, and I'd say the TiVo Community has it pretty much right.


Err, the text column width isn't fixed here, and so expands with your window.

But I agree, there is an optimum width for the eye to scan, and full screen width is too far.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Lots of assumptions here... 

People use different screen/window/font etc sizes for web browsers.

What looks OK on a large monitor/maximized window, doesn't in other configurations.

Anyway...nice firefox extension


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> Err, the text column width isn't fixed here, and so expands with your window.


Fair point well made!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Having spent a lot of time looking at analytics data for major websites (a Bank, PayTV provider and cinema chain included) a stong majority of people use a screen width of 1024 pixels. There is a significant minority at 800 and the next group is 1280 with a minimal number going up and into 2 or more screens. I know the browser wars sites will uprate the larger screen sizes but that's because their constitency is largely web professionals and enthusiasts. Many ordinary users find sizes over 1024 too wide to be usable or the fonts too small to read.

BTW I'm using IE6 and the page expands with wider browsers, but it has a fixed minimal width. If I shrink the active browser to about 800 wide that skyscraper you're objecting to is cut off without affecting the revenue stream to one of my favourite places on the web. I think we need to be careful about discussing (traceable) ways to suppress advertising on a site that already has a voluntary subscription model - esp. when we sit in a niche that earns the advertisers no revenue and are effectively costing them money without any return benefit.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> As I already use Adblock Plus, this add-on merely removes an empty box, if it works.


What a good addon for FireFox it works really well


----------

